# Do they make a Universal Remote for LG 32LC7D HD TV?



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Do they make a universal remotes for newer HD Flat Screen TV's?
I have a LG 32LC7D that I am may try to repair it but I don't have the
remote for it. So can I get a cheap universal remote for it?
Do the make universal remote for the new flat screen TV's?
Thank you,


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you checked here:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...TRC1.A0.H0.XLG+32LC7D&_nkw=LG+32LC7D&_sacat=0


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Do you have the code for the TV?

See: http://www.jumboremotecontrol.com/remote_control_code_list.html


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

No you don't buy one.
All remote devices use a 3 digit code(?) to decide which piece of hardware they are going to talk to.
Most remotes have the code hard coded into the firmware an only control one device.
Universal remotes allow you to program them with the codes so you can control several devices with the same controller.

See http://www.jumboremotecontrol.com/remote_control_code_list.html for one list


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Logitech Harmony remote, all the way.


----------

